# Soft Bricked help?



## mtnbst (Jan 30, 2012)

I did something dumb....I am used to flashing anything and everything on my gnex and the processes that go with that device. I found inverted hangouts and "Flash Gordon" app. So like an idiot I wiped dalvik and tried to flash. Well needless to say my system UI is toast. 

I have not used odin since day 1 of the galaxy nexus release several years ago...I don't even know where to start. Also I only have access to a Mac book pro right now. I can run windows 8 via Virtual Machine (if desperate) 

missing info:
MJ7 Build
No Safestrap
Yes I am rooted (hence the fact I was able to get myself into this mess)

So my questions are:
1. Can I get out of this soft brick using a MAC?
2. Where do I start? ex...downloading correct files/ step by step instructions?

Please show your Christmas spirit in helping me turn this shiny paper weight back into a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 

Sincerely.....slightly panicked

(at least the gnex still works...sporting aokp)! 



Sent from my iPad (DON"T JUDGE) using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mtnbst (Jan 30, 2012)

K, so since no one is reading this anyway. It's fixed, I am now safe straped. Stuck on MJ7 because I don't own a windows machine. Doubt Mac support will be around in the near future. I have frozen the update notification in tibu for the time being.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tharris297 (Jun 26, 2011)

yeah ... this forum is currently just a vacant house right now. Now that I'm on the Note 3 i spend my moments over at xda and youtube.


----------



## DXjunkie (Jun 19, 2011)

Flash Gordon is for t mobile only. To bad you missed that in the thread. You will have to use Odin. Google the latest build a nd install on y your PC. Find the stock tar. And and hopefully that will do it. Read beans106 threads on xda.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr.Gadget (May 8, 2012)

Use Kingo...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbst (Jan 30, 2012)

Flash Gordon actually did theme hangouts for me when I got up and running again. I got the flash Gordon tip in a VZW thread. T mobile was not a mention. Any way. .. I on MJE now. .. No more inverted gapps for now

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

